# RIP iRoast



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

I broke the glass cup from my iRoast One. I rarely use it but it is a useful backup to my Behmor. So ..... I set about buying a new one. Nobody had them in stock so I sent Hearthware an email and asked them. This is what they replied:

"Unfortunately, due to circumstances beyond our control, as of January 6, 2012 the i-Roast2 Coffee Roaster has been discontinued including purchasing parts.

Have a great day.

Norma

Customer Service Representative"

So that's that then! I liked the "Have great day" bit!

David


----------



## ChiarasDad (Mar 21, 2010)

Ouch! My sympathies.


----------

